# NEEDED Fishing Partner, Day, or Night Flounder Gigging!



## flounderman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Retired and have 2 Boats Rigged for Floundering and day fishing! 
If interested call me Don 850 393-0257


----------



## Jersey (Aug 10, 2017)

Where are you located?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ill give you a shout I live on Big Lagoon also.


----------



## Jersey (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm Gulf County did not think you was near by but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask


----------

